# Fiat ducato 2.8 tdi gearbox failure



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Having just suffered the failure of the gearbox on my year 2000 Hymer, mileage 47000, I'm wondering if anyone has experience of gearbox repairers in Cornwall or Devon?

Just before the breakdown, I was having some trouble selecting 4th, dropping down from 5th, but otherwise little problem. If I double-declutched, it worked OK. This came to an abrupt end when I found I could not engage any gear at all. I thought at first the clutch had gone, and the AA man thought the same. However, thinking on it some more I wondered about the synchromesh, and my brother mentioned the possibility of the thrust bearing. This is all a bit 'Greek' to me, and so I was left floundering, and in the hands of my garage to which the van was recovered on Tuesday last.

The garage - Vospers at Camborne - has investigated and says that one local gearbox specialist will simply not touch the Ducato gearbox as they are constant trouble, but aside from the renowned 5th gear failure on my model 2.8 (which I had a couple of years ago), and the newer model 2.3's uphill reversing troubles, I see little evidence to support that on MHF so far.

So the garage suggests my choices are either a new box at around £2600 + VAT + fitting, or a breaker's yard example. I'm not keen on the latter, but am even less keen on the former. Meanwhile I've placed the request for offers and quotes on www.breakerlink.com, but would be glad of any informed views on the subject!


----------

